# CBD and DPD



## random123 (Sep 1, 2018)

Hey!

First time posting here, but when I first starting having DPD I referred to this website a lot, and I just wanted to give back.

As some background info about me, I started having DPD after I tried LSD around 2 years ago. It was terrifying and really disrupted my life, but I tried a lot of things to help me feel normal again. Including going to the gym, seeing a hypnotherapist, eating healthier, cutting out caffeine, and some more things. I finally got rid of it after about 8 months I'd say, then it just came back every few days(that was fantastic for me).

Now, 2 years later, I get it every week or so, but it doesn't distress me as it used to. DPD can be beaten, and as long as you don't give up, you will feel what it's like to be normal again. I have been fighting since day one, and it's gotten to the point where I can even smoke weed and only get minor DPD.

However what I really wanted to say in this post is that 2 years later, I found out that CBD has helped my DPD tremendously. Every time I feel DPD coming on, I take 4-5 drops of 300mg Full Spectrum CBD Oil (Ma Oil brand, 71% CBD, 0.26% THC) and it gets rid of it completely within 2-3 minutes. It really is a fantastic compound.


----------



## PeaceSeeker (May 31, 2018)

I was about to make a new topic today regarding my CBD oil purchase, then I saw this. I ordered a full-spectrum hemp seed oil tincture (3000mg CBD content) currently waiting for it to arrive to help with mostly anxiety and dp/dr, and saw other helpful benefits to ailments I am currently dealing with. As far as natural supplements/medicines, it is the last resort before I decide if I want to continue seeking pharmaceuticals, or at least use in addition to the medications I'm already taking since I've tried so many natural supplements and they have not helped. Your post is boosting my confidence in taking this since I am afraid of the small amounts of THC triggering negative effects that are associated with smoking marijuana, even if it is trace amounts because I heard THC causes paranoia and anxiety but I also heard small amounts can have the opposite effect.

Problems I'm currently dealing with:

Anxiety/stress/panic disorders

DP/DR (obviously)

A form of depression

Visual snow

Muscle fasciculations/spasms

Fatigue

Sleep issues

General malaise

Various stomach issues

High blood pressure

Random prickling and numbness/sensational/temperature issues all over body

Just always feeling like there's a weight or pressure, like something is holding me back

The list goes on...


----------



## Ahungerf (Apr 26, 2018)

Peaceseeker you try the oil yet??


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I wish wish wish this stuff was more widely available to make it cheaper. It is too expensive at the moment. 500mg costs £50 and most studies use 500mg a DAY! As THC caused me to have symptoms of DP (although I didn't realise it at the time) I imagine CBD would help as it acts in an almost opposite way to THC. I have tried it with SOME good effect (probably not a high enough dose), need to get back on it really. I had a few drops a day as well as hemp tea with hemp flowers (once were available on amazon but not any more). Also want to try a CBD vape but money is very tight at the moment.

For those interested, I have read multiple accounts of weed induced chronic DPD being cured by clomipramine. It is one of the few meds I haven't tried and should start monday. I feel as though there needs to be a pinned post that has initials at the beginning of each headline ie weed induced WI, chronic DPD for over a year +1Y, and other such things... I don't want to waste my time with someone who said they had it for 1 week and it was absolute hell and they were cured by eating yellow M&M's. I find it the opposite of helpful


----------



## PeaceSeeker (May 31, 2018)

Ahungerf said:


> Peaceseeker you try the oil yet??


Yes, so far it's been making me feel crappy, weak and tired after taking it, time feels like it goes by slower, and the whole day just feels weird and off, doesn't even hold a candle to klonopin, especially with mental confidence and anticipatory anxiety. It hasn't helped my depersonalization one bit but I'd say it's more physically relaxing than reducing mental anxiety because I still get freaked in DP/DR triggering environments. I'm still going to take it to see if it helps over time but I'm starting to think about trying standardized kava tinctures as a last resort for natural anxiety medicine. I'm just scared about my liver because I have high bilirubin levels (likely from Gilbert's syndrome), and there's some horror stories with kava and liver toxicity.


----------



## PeaceSeeker (May 31, 2018)

Broken said:


> I wish wish wish this stuff was more widely available to make it cheaper. It is too expensive at the moment. 500mg costs £50 and most studies use 500mg a DAY! As THC caused me to have symptoms of DP (although I didn't realise it at the time) I imagine CBD would help as it acts in an almost opposite way to THC. I have tried it with SOME good effect (probably not a high enough dose), need to get back on it really. I had a few drops a day as well as hemp tea with hemp flowers (once were available on amazon but not any more). Also want to try a CBD vape but money is very tight at the moment.
> 
> For those interested, I have read multiple accounts of weed induced chronic DPD being cured by clomipramine. It is one of the few meds I haven't tried and should start monday. I feel as though there needs to be a pinned post that has initials at the beginning of each headline ie weed induced WI, chronic DPD for over a year +1Y, and other such things... I don't want to waste my time with someone who said they had it for 1 week and it was absolute hell and they were cured by eating yellow M&M's. I find it the opposite of helpful


I got my oil from Lazarus Naturals, they have a 40% off assistance program but I see you are using pounds, and it'll probably end up being the same price or more to ship out to your country.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've been experiencing noticeable relief from CBD oil. I've found Charlotte's Web (tincture) and Plus CBD (softgels) to be good brands that work well for me.


----------



## random123 (Sep 1, 2018)

Hey guys I just saw an article was posted about this, I suggest you read it! CBD on DPDR

Update on my condition:

After taking it every day for a long time now, I can still say that CBD halts my anxiety. But at night I get DPD all the time, but it's a pleasant DPD feeling(maybe it's because I started smoking weed a lot more), but nonetheless, the DPD didn't negatively affect my mood or anything. I have a feeling the CBD blocked out the anxiety but I had DPD still from the weed. But since no anxiety was there, DPD didn't scare me at all! I always stay stocked up on Ma Oil 300mg Stawberry, and I always have it with me during the day and when I smoke! I highly suggest at least trying CBD for your DPD!


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

PeaceSeeker said:


> I was about to make a new topic today regarding my CBD oil purchase, then I saw this. I ordered a full-spectrum hemp seed oil tincture (3000mg CBD content) currently waiting for it to arrive to help with mostly anxiety and dp/dr, and saw other helpful benefits to ailments I am currently dealing with. As far as natural supplements/medicines, it is the last resort before I decide if I want to continue seeking pharmaceuticals, or at least use in addition to the medications I'm already taking since I've tried so many natural supplements and they have not helped. Your post is boosting my confidence in taking this since I am afraid of the small amounts of THC triggering negative effects that are associated with smoking marijuana, even if it is trace amounts because I heard THC causes paranoia and anxiety but I also heard small amounts can have the opposite effect.
> 
> Problems I'm currently dealing with:
> 
> ...


You don't need to worry about this. A low amount of THC reduces anxiety like a boss...it's when you get a lot of it that you get fucked up. Feeling tired and such may be beause the CBD is putting your body off constant alert-mode. If I were you I'd keep taking it, and sleeping or relaxing whenever I feel tired.

I've been smoking a bit of hash lately, and I just noticed I'm much ballsier than I used to be. Today; I did something that I would normally never do: I went out driving with a friend...HE DROVE. *nodnod* I think this shit really helps with anxiety, but I'm smoking so little I wouldn't even think it did much tbh. Keep at it, ya'll. Together you can defeat this.


----------



## PeaceSeeker (May 31, 2018)

Xerei said:


> You don't need to worry about this. A low amount of THC reduces anxiety like a boss...it's when you get a lot of it that you get fucked up. Feeling tired and such may be beause the CBD is putting your body off constant alert-mode. If I were you I'd keep taking it, and sleeping or relaxing whenever I feel tired.
> 
> I've been smoking a bit of hash lately, and I just noticed I'm much ballsier than I used to be. Today; I did something that I would normally never do: I went out driving with a friend...HE DROVE. *nodnod* I think this shit really helps with anxiety, but I'm smoking so little I wouldn't even think it did much tbh. Keep at it, ya'll. Together you can defeat this.


Doesn't THC cause the heart to race?


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

PeaceSeeker said:


> Doesn't THC cause the heart to race?


I get a little faster heartbeat for a few mins. In one way you could say THC is like nicotine...heartrate goes up, blood pressure goes up (temporarily).


----------



## PeaceSeeker (May 31, 2018)

Xerei said:


> I get a little faster heartbeat for a few mins. In one way you could say THC is like nicotine...heartrate goes up, blood pressure goes up (temporarily).


How long does it last, just a few?


----------



## Cali123 (Jan 5, 2019)

I’m trying it when mine comes in the mail tomorrow.. I’m hoping it will help


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I have just ordered a CBD vape pen. Was £30 so pretty cheap, will be £15 to get another refill. I found the CBD oil that I dropped under the tongue was beneficial, but isnt the most efficient way to use it. I am hoping this is a cheaper way of doing it. I am also on imipramine at the moment so hopefully they can work well together


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Thought I would post this here, I have mentioned this before but CBD protects the brain from the feeling of being 'high' which seems to be via the posterior cingulate cortex (PCC). I don't know about anyone else but the effects are still good on me, despite being a relatively very low dose (I probably vape a lot less than 500mg a month, most studies take that in one DAY!). I would also say that 'feeling high' and getting 'more high' felt as though I was getting DP and then MORE DP (obviously at the time I just thought I was "getting high").

"The PCC in the DMN was specifically disrupted by Cann-CBD, and this effect correlated with subjective drug effects, including feeling 'stoned' and 'high'."

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/31013455


----------



## RobertSteenkamp (May 23, 2019)

Yes CBD is good for so many issues.

I only take CBD oil under the tongue and CBD creme for the skin.

Also i take Kratom, to take the edges off. It makes me calm.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Damn I would like to try kratom but pretty sure its illegal in the uk... stupid fucking laws. CBD vape helps me though, I considering how low the dose I take is, it could really work miracles at a reasonable dose. The small studies there are already look pretty damn good though. Where you from?


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

I hope cbd oil does some sort of miracle and cure me .


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Unfortunately if it is going to work you would need lots of it. Trying lots of little things to improve your health/well being might help though. I haven't heard anyone say they had too many adverse effects from CBD anyway


----------



## formulaswisss (Apr 9, 2020)

Hemp oil is apparently legal in all states in the U.S. and some people are with fibromyalgia / chronic fatigue syndrome (ME/CFS) are finding it really helpful.


----------



## kathamainard (8 mo ago)

Once I started reading your post, the first thing that came to my mind was, “you should try CBD oil.” I had a similar story, but mine wasn’t that bad. I had a bad experience when I tried LSD, and I’ve been struggling a long time afterward, and everything I’ve tried didn’t help. I found out about CBD from a friend o mine who is an athlete and uses CBD from stateofmindlabs.com for his anxiety. I cannot be thankful enough to this day for him sharing with me about CBD oil.


----------



## Rajjayme (4 mo ago)

CBD, for sure. Btw, we’re currently working on our CBD product, so I’d be grateful if you shared any marketing agencies or specialists. We want to make our brand more popular among people, so I’d highly appreciate your help, guys


----------



## DoreenQuaile (4 mo ago)

Hey there, guys. CBD has helped me get rid of my anxiety issue, so CBD is definitely better than DPD. But it still depends on your issue. Actually, I always recommend people to have a consultation with their doctor. It's very crucial to ask for a specialist's opinion. As for the agency, I have a friend working at ePropel. So I hope these guys could help your brand become popular. So, I wish you good luck, guys. I hope that one day I'll try some of your CBD oil. Keep us updated! Waiting for your reply.


----------

